# Best Antivirus for PC While Gaming



## Wolvyreen (Jan 13, 2020)

Hi,

I am curious as to what the community thinks about the best Antivirus software while gaming.  Which Antivirus has the least amount of performance knock and best security at the same time.


----------



## erixx (Jan 13, 2020)

Windows Defender.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 13, 2020)

Windows Defender.


----------



## sepheronx (Jan 13, 2020)

Agreed with the other two, windows defender.


----------



## Rahnak (Jan 13, 2020)

Ditto.


----------



## Chomiq (Jan 13, 2020)

Defender.


----------



## VulkanBros (Jan 13, 2020)

Paid :Kaspersky/ESET
Free: Windows Defender will do more then fine
Best: Common sense


----------



## moproblems99 (Jan 13, 2020)

This is my first run relying on defender.  I also have a special pc for doing all my dirty work so anything in question goes there first.


----------



## Wolvyreen (Jan 13, 2020)

That's interesting that so many people like Windows defender.  Does it really compare to the likes of Bitdefender or Kaspersky????


----------



## dirtyferret (Jan 13, 2020)

Another vote for Windows Defender



Wolvyreen said:


> That's interesting that so many people like Windows defender.  Does it really compare to the likes of Bitdefender or Kaspersky????



That depends, do you have an email pen pal correspondence with a Nigerian prince? If not then Windows Defender will get the job done for you.


----------



## Wolvyreen (Jan 13, 2020)

dirtyferret said:


> Another vote for Windows Defender
> 
> 
> 
> That depends, do you have an email pen pal correspondence with a Nigerian prince? If not then Windows Defender will get the job done for you.


Well, from my research, most sites say that Windows defender is good enough if you download the odd file and just surf the net but if you download torrents, access social media sites, accessing banking sites, crypto exchanges etc and do more than just surfing the net, then you should go paid. So these replies are most interesting.


----------



## Deleted member 158293 (Jan 13, 2020)

Defender

Definitely


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 13, 2020)

Wolvyreen said:


> Well, from my research, most sites say that Windows defender is good enough if you download the odd file and just surf the net but if you download torrents, access social media sites, accessing banking sites, crypto exchanges etc and do more than just surfing the net, then you should go paid. So these replies are most interesting.



not really the thread is about the best AV for gaming. Granted the odds people run other AVs are low (and should be 0). It stands to reason people who game a lot would want something light weight and defender is as good as some of the lighter ones in this regard.


----------



## francisw19 (Jan 13, 2020)

I'll echo the Windows Defender recommendations...looks like it's shaping up to be a real game-changer.  I'll toss in a vote for ESET, personally.  No measurements that I can speak of, but it's often the one that plays the nicest with my system and "feels" the lightest of all that I've used (ESET, Kaspersky, Avast, Norton).

Also AV-comparatives and AV-test do some performance testing FWIW. Might be worth a look


----------



## 64K (Jan 13, 2020)

I game a good bit and I like Windows Defender. Zero issues for 3 years now. Malwarebytes is good to run sometimes but I've not picked up a virus that I know of with Defender yet.


----------



## Wolvyreen (Jan 13, 2020)

Solaris17 said:


> not really the thread is about the best AV for gaming. Granted the odds people run other AVs are low (and should be 0). It stands to reason people who game a lot would want something light weight and defender is as good as some of the lighter ones in this regard.


That may be true but not everyone only has a gaming machine.  Most machines are gaming and work or streaming etc. Which means that it stands to reason that if most people's machines are more than just gaming, surely people would have to have more than just Windows defender so it would be nice to know which AV is used.  But the consensus seems to only be Windows defender which is surprising to me. 



64K said:


> I game a good bit and I like Windows Defender. Zero issues for 3 years now. Malwarebytes is good to run sometimes but I've not picked up a virus that I know of with Defender yet.


Do you use the machine for anything other than gaming?


----------



## 64K (Jan 13, 2020)

Wolvyreen said:


> Do you use the machine for anything other than gaming?



No, my desktop is only for gaming. I have a laptop for everything else and it uses Windows Defender as well and no issues there either.


----------



## dirtyferret (Jan 13, 2020)

I have a gaming PC, laptop and work PC.  Windows defender on all three.  I previously used Bitdefender free and AVG free on the work PC but frankly o found them more annoying then anything else.  The only other program I run is Malwarebytes free.


----------



## sam_86314 (Jan 13, 2020)

I agree with Windows Defender. Haven't really had any malware issues since I really got into computers six years ago, running Windows 7, 8.1, and 10 with either Defender or MSSE.

My two main PCs, laptop, media server (which runs 24/7, so it's probably the most vulnerable), and HTPC all run Windows 10 with Windows Defender, and none of them have had any issues.

Of course, when I download files, sometimes I check the hash and use a site like VirusTotal just for a second opinion.


----------



## Wolvyreen (Jan 13, 2020)

dirtyferret said:


> I have a gaming PC, laptop and work PC.  Windows defender on all three.  I previously used Bitdefender free and AVG free on the work PC but frankly o found them more annoying then anything else.  The only other program I run is Malwarebytes free.


Doing some more research in to Windows defender,  a lot of sites say that you should run an anti-malware together with Windows defender.  But paid AV's like Bitdefender and Kaspersky have this built in to them.

It's this correct??


----------



## erocker (Jan 13, 2020)

Where's the "none" option? Sure a gaming PC can get compromised, but so what? It's a gaming PC.


----------



## Wolvyreen (Jan 13, 2020)

erocker said:


> Where's the "none" option? Sure a gaming PC can get compromised, but so what? It's a gaming PC.


Some people use their machines for more than just gaming.  Those that can't afford multiple machines


----------



## erocker (Jan 13, 2020)

Wolvyreen said:


> Some people use their machines for more than just gaming.  Those that can't afford multiple machines


Then I don't really see it as a gaming PC if it's a general use PC. Most people have phones nowdays. I get what you're saying though, in which case Windows security whatever should work fine. Most of it comes down to things like responsible web browsing/transactions.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 13, 2020)

Wolvyreen said:


> Some people use their machines for more than just gaming.  Those that can't afford multiple machines



I’m confused. You made the topic about gaming machines but want further consensus.


----------



## Wolvyreen (Jan 13, 2020)

Solaris17 said:


> I’m confused. You made the topic about gaming machines but want further consensus.


To your credit, It is contradicting.  You are correct.  I apologise.  I should have made it about the best AV while gaming whether it was a gaming machine or a daily driver as well.

To my credit though, I did also say "while gaming" but this is my bad.  Sorry


----------



## sepheronx (Jan 13, 2020)

Just have the free malwarebytes installed and if you are feeling that you may have an infection and windows defender isn't detecting it, run it.

Otherwise, I do a ton on my PC like you wouldn't believe.  I have yet to get infected.  But that is because I am smart about it.  I use malwarebytes if I am really unsure, I use ad blockers.


----------



## Sithaer (Jan 13, 2020)

Also Windows Defender,can't really remember the last time I used any other nor when was the last time I picked up anything 'nasty'.

Every now and then run the free version of Malwarebytes too.

My PC is mainly for Gaming and general use like browsing,multimedia,etc.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 13, 2020)

I use and am happy with Avast. The reality is with modern PCs you really aren't going to notice a performance impact caused by your anti-virus. Any of the well known AV programs are decent enough and shouldn't impact performance.


----------



## moproblems99 (Jan 13, 2020)

newtekie1 said:


> I use and am happy with Avast. The reality is with modern PCs you really aren't going to notice a performance impact caused by your anti-virus. Any of the well known AV programs are decent enough and shouldn't impact performance.



I did get a ton of warnings when I was using Avast:s email plug-in.  I dropped Avast and rolling with only Defender this time around.  The guy I talk with that has a sick rich grandmother who needed my help cashing checks recommended Defender.

@Wolvyreen , you should modify the poll to include Defender so you can get actually useful results.


----------



## Wolvyreen (Jan 13, 2020)

moproblems99 said:


> I did get a ton of warnings when I was using Avast:s email plug-in.  I dropped Avast and rolling with only Defender this time around.  The guy I talk with that has a sick rich grandmother who needed my help cashing checks recommended Defender.
> 
> @Wolvyreen , you should modify the poll to include Defender so you can get actually useful results.


Apologies but the site doesn't allow me to edit the poll.  I tried.  I think it's because others have already voted.


----------



## sepheronx (Jan 13, 2020)

Its alright.  Conclusion clearly is in favor of AVG antivirus.


----------



## moproblems99 (Jan 13, 2020)

Wolvyreen said:


> Apologies but the site doesn't allow me to edit the poll.  I tried.  I think it's because others have already voted.



Yeah, I think you are right about the voting closing editing.  You could try asking a mod but it may not let them either.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 13, 2020)

Add an option for none


----------



## dirtyferret (Jan 13, 2020)

moproblems99 said:


> The guy I talk with that has a sick rich grandmother who needed my help cashing checks recommended Defender.



Remember as long as you wire me that money I'll let you keep some for your troubles...and Grandma says "Hi"


----------



## bogmali (Jan 13, 2020)

Wolvyreen said:


> Apologies but the site doesn't allow me to edit the poll.  I tried.  I think it's because others have already voted.



No need to edit the poll, I did edit the title to reflect what you meant to ask


----------



## Wolvyreen (Jan 13, 2020)

bogmali said:


> No need to edit the poll, I did edit the title to reflect what you meant to ask


Thanks so much @bogmali.


----------



## moproblems99 (Jan 13, 2020)

bogmali said:


> No need to edit the poll, I did edit the title to reflect what you meant to ask



Actually, if you could edit the poll to include Windows Defender, that would be great.  Most people have posted that option but can't select it in the poll.


----------



## Wolvyreen (Jan 13, 2020)

That


moproblems99 said:


> Actually, if you could edit the poll to include Windows Defender, that would be great.  Most people have posted that option but can't select it in the poll.


Would be awesome if @bogmali would do that for us...


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 13, 2020)

sepheronx said:


> Just have the free malwarebytes installed and if you are feeling that you may have an infection and windows defender isn't detecting it, run it.
> 
> Otherwise, I do a ton on my PC like you wouldn't believe.  I have yet to get infected.  But that is because I am smart about it.  I use malwarebytes if I am really unsure, I use ad blockers.


Exactly my method so I’ll just quote it.


----------



## bogmali (Jan 13, 2020)

OK poll reset and added Windows Defender to the list


----------



## Wolvyreen (Jan 13, 2020)

Thank you @bogmali. Pity that the poll had to be reset though.


----------



## bogmali (Jan 13, 2020)

Wolvyreen said:


> Then you @bogmali. Pity that the poll had to be reset though.



When a poll gets votes, you cannot edit and add without having to either reset or delete them


----------



## Wolvyreen (Jan 13, 2020)

bogmali said:


> When a poll gets votes, you cannot edit and add without having to either reset or delete them


Understood


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 13, 2020)

Wolvyreen said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am curious as to what the community thinks about the best Antivirus software while gaming.  Which Antivirus has the least amount of performance knock and best security at the same time.


No clue what the "BEST" is... but I just let Defender do its thing. That + good browsing habits = no viruses in ages. 

All this poll will show is what people use. Performance impact on AV, AFAIK, has never been measured empirically so nobody is going to know the answer to the actual question.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 13, 2020)

i join the group with Windows Defender and that since i upgraded from Win 7 to 8.1 and finally 10 ... not a single issue with it
back then i used Avast until it became a spamfest of "would you like to upgrade for more", never dabbled into paid AV either and well, resource impact wise, even the free ones are not good for me, WinDef is by far the best and the less intrusive. (and was reported to be the best in a recent survey but i can't remember the article link   )



EarthDog said:


> but I just let Defender do its thing. That + good browsing habits = no viruses in ages.


yep, pretty much that.

edit: now ... [tinfoil hat on]if we imagine that big company behind paid AV are, probably, also behind most viruses/trojan/malware on the web ... we are not out of the cr@p[tinfoil hat off]
(just in case ... i am not serious at all with that last sentence ... )


----------



## hat (Jan 13, 2020)

newtekie1 said:


> I use and am happy with Avast. The reality is with modern PCs you really aren't going to notice a performance impact caused by your anti-virus. Any of the well known AV programs are decent enough and shouldn't impact performance.


 This. We're not in 2005 anymore, we have gobs of RAM and more CPU cores (which are quite fast on their own) than we know what to do with. An antivirus bogging down the system is a thing of the past.

Windows defender already comes with Windows, and does a good enough job on its own. It's worth noting that any user can still infect even the most secure machine with the best antivirus with enough bad habits...


----------



## cookiemonster (Jan 13, 2020)

Avast


----------



## moproblems99 (Jan 13, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> No clue what the "BEST" is... but I just let Defender do its thing. That + good browsing habits = no viruses in ages.
> 
> All this poll will show is what people use. Performance impact on AV, AFAIK, has never been measured empirically so nobody is going to know the answer to the actual question.



I don't think best is being used properly in this case.  I think the average person thinks (I'm not speaking for you OP or suggesting this is what you think) the more people that use something then the better it is.  In that case, whatever gets used the most is the "best".  As you so astutely pointed out, no one here at TPU, me included (because I don't care enough) does any empirical measurements of their AV (or likely anything else).

Actually, I take that back.  I can think of two users who will pop in and say they have and then tell you to go research on Google.


----------



## RealNeil (Jan 14, 2020)

Webroot has the lowest overhead and fastest scan times.
With years of use under my belt, I have never had a virus with it.


----------



## Wolvyreen (Jan 14, 2020)

RealNeil said:


> Webroot has the lowest overhead and fastest scan times.
> With years of use under my belt, I have never had a virus with it.


 interesting.  The first respondent mentioning webroot.  My renewal is coming up and after this thread, I'm thinking of ditching it for Windows Defender. Hence the reason I posted this thread.  I wanted to know exactly what everyone was using and it is obvious it is Windows Defender.

I've never had one single problem with webroot except that I had to pay for it. It's overhead is minimal but there are issues with it regarding the whole zero day recognition not being as good as the more well known AV's but people make a good point here about the overhead not being an issue anymore with all the resources we have.


----------



## Fry178 (Jan 14, 2020)

Defender is better than most free stuff out there, and better than nothing/good AV that isnt setup properly. 
Do prefer Avast as free version with real time protection for system/web maxed out it usually blocks infected files so i dont even have to deal with infections and cleaning of the system.
And major reason why i didnt have do deal with any "..can you drop by and fix an infection.." calls from friends/family in the past +10y that im running it on their rigs.
None have hardware anywhere close to mine, so if it had any negative impact on performance, they would have complaint already


----------



## Frick (Jan 14, 2020)

Wolvyreen said:


> Well, from my research, most sites say that Windows defender is good enough if you download the odd file and just surf the net but if you download torrents, access social media sites, accessing banking sites, crypto exchanges etc and do more than just surfing the net, then you should go paid. So these replies are most interesting.



AV does nothing to prevent any problems with anything but the first thing on that list.


----------



## Wolvyreen (Jan 14, 2020)

Frick said:


> AV does nothing to prevent any problems with anything but the first thing on that list.


Sorry but I don't agree with that statement.


----------



## Chomiq (Jan 14, 2020)

AV won't stop user from installing crap that will ruin their PC's. It's the same as saying that simply having green lock icon next to the address bar makes the website safe.


----------



## Wolvyreen (Jan 14, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> AV won't stop user from installing crap that will ruin their PC's. It's the same as saying that simply having green lock icon next to the address bar makes the website safe.


I think that we can all agree here that 90% of us are a bit more tech savvy than the average Joe.  This thread isn't for those who are the average Joe.  This thread is for finding out which AV is the most widely adopted AV amongst gamers and those of us who know the difference between an antivirus and an antimalware tool.


----------



## Frick (Jan 14, 2020)

Wolvyreen said:


> Don't need to list my reasons.  To say that a paid antivirus ONLY protects you from internet surfing and downloading the odd file is not giving them enough credit at all... If you want more reasons you can google it



How would AV software protect banking stuff, cryptowhatevers and social media stuff, and why isn,t Defender good enough?


----------



## Wolvyreen (Jan 14, 2020)

Frick said:


> How would AV software protect banking stuff, cryptowhatevers and social media stuff, and why isn,t Defender good enough?


Just for the record, I never said that Windows Defender wasn't good enough.  Not sure where that came from...

But I'm not going to get in to a debate with you when that is not the point of this thread.


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 14, 2020)

Wolvyreen said:


> Not going to get in to a debate with you when that is not the point of this thread.


It's odd you don't feel that is part of the discussion as to what is "best" for an antivirus. Though this thread was created under the guise of 'while gaming', "best" to me includes the right and best protections. This can also mean correcting misinformation...wherever that may lay.

...just saying. 

Anyway, have fun with this thread... can't say it answers the OP really, but hey......


----------



## Wolvyreen (Jan 14, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> It's odd you don't feel that is part of the discussion as to what is "best" for an antivirus. Though this thread was created under the guise of 'while gaming', "best" to me includes the right and best protections. This can also mean correcting misinformation...
> 
> ...just saying.
> 
> Anyway, have fun with this thread... can't say it answers the OP (performance), but hey...... a thread is a thread!


You can start your own thread about the details of the different AV'S and their ins and outs and why free or paid is better than each other in whatever way they are.

You're welcome to discuss what you chose and why you chose the AV that you did for gaming but the rest of, it I don't care.

...just saying


----------



## er557 (Jan 14, 2020)

eset smart security is the #1 anti malware/firewall solution for all scenarios incl. gaming, in my book.


----------



## ERazer (Jan 14, 2020)

been using BitDefender and havent had any big impact then again i have a decent rig, for the longest time i only used Window Defender but lately i been going to questionable websites.


----------



## Voluman (Jan 14, 2020)

Hm, hm. I use 4 kind, on diff pcs, but for gaming porpuse and compare each of them for it, i cant say much.
Avira is quiet fine for daily task, browsing, downloading, well even gaming too.
AVG has game mode (not really disturb you when specific programs - game executables run). It is fine too.
Kaspersky Free is the most annoying for me, it is always pop windows when i choose to not to...It slows my start and shutdown, since a few updates (But i will check this later, is it really relating to kaspy?)
Win Def is pretty fine too.


----------



## Wolvyreen (Jan 14, 2020)

ERazer said:


> been using BitDefender and havent had any big impact then again i have a decent rig, for the longest time i only used Window Defender but lately i been going to questionable websites.


The consensus here is that it doesn't matter what youre using if you're going to questionable sites.


----------



## ERazer (Jan 14, 2020)

Wolvyreen said:


> The consensus here is that it doesn't matter what youre using if you're going to questionable sites.


----------



## Wolvyreen (Jan 14, 2020)

Voluman said:


> Hm, hm. I use 4 kind, on diff pcs, but for gaming porpuse and compare each of them for it, i cant say much.
> Avira is quiet fine for daily task, browsing, downloading, well even gaming too.
> AVG has game mode (not really disturb you when specific programs - game executables run). It is fine too.
> Kaspersky Free is the most annoying for me, it is always pop windows when i choose to not to...It slows my start and shutdown, since a few updates (But i will check this later, is it really relating to kaspy?)
> Win Def is pretty fine too.


I used to use AVG many years back until I switched to Webroot but I don't want to have to pay for another year if Windows Defender is good enough


----------



## Frick (Jan 14, 2020)

Wolvyreen said:


> Just for the record, I never said that Windows Defender wasn't good enough.  Not sure where that came from...
> 
> But I'm not going to get in to a debate with you when that is not the point of this thread.



Based on this:



Wolvyreen said:


> Well, from my research, most sites say that Windows defender is good enough if you download the odd file and just surf the net but if you download torrents, access social media sites, accessing banking sites, crypto exchanges etc and do more than just surfing the net, then you should go paid. So these replies are most interesting.



I may have misread, but if one "should go paid" because you do banking online it sounds like Defender isn't good enough. Why isn't it? I'm not being abrasive (I hope); I'd really like to know what your conclusions where andwhat you based them on. When you did your research I mean.


----------



## Wolvyreen (Jan 14, 2020)

Frick said:


> Based on this:
> 
> 
> 
> I may have misread, but if one "should go paid" because you do banking online it sounds like Defender isn't good enough. Why isn't it? I'm not being abrasive (I hope); I'd really like to know what your conclusions where andwhat you based them on. When you did your research I mean.


No offense but that quote specifically refers to most sites saying that.  Not me specfically who said that Windows Defender wasn't good enough.  I said it was based on the research of most sites I found. Meaning OTHER peoples findings.  It wasn't me who said it.

However, I really don't want to detract the attention of this thread in to a discussion about why Windows Defender is or isn't good enough.  I have already removed my AV in favor of Windows Defender on my machine which should indicate where I actually stand with this.

The point of this thread is as stated above "for finding out which AV is the most widely adopted AV amongst gamers" so I really don't want to keep going around in circles.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 14, 2020)

Wolvyreen said:


> That may be true but not everyone only has a gaming machine.  Most machines are gaming and work or streaming etc. Which means that it stands to reason that if most people's machines are more than just gaming, surely people would have to have more than just Windows defender so it would be nice to know which AV is used.  But the consensus seems to only be Windows defender which is surprising to me.
> 
> 
> Do you use the machine for anything other than gaming?



Using my machine for many things, if not everything and its smooth sailing with Defender alone.

Paid AV?! That was NEVER necessary nor safer. Sites say a lot of things, I know better - a hint is that all these sites need an income and paid AVs do their marketing and lobby. Ill leave it to you to put two and two together


----------



## er557 (Jan 14, 2020)

so you say malware risk is snake oil?
users that venture outside in the online world, so to speak, need robust protection, and eset here has been running like a dream since 2006 for me.
interactive manual firewall, and light on resources. i sourced a year's licence for six pc's for 7 bucks.


----------



## Frick (Jan 15, 2020)

er557 said:


> so you say malware risk is snake oil?
> users that venture outside in the online world, so to speak, need robust protection, and eset here has been running like a dream since 2006 for me.
> interactive manual firewall, and light on resources. i sourced a year's licence for six pc's for 7 bucks.



Banking isn't "outside" and neither is social media, and firewall isn't AV. Or are we talking security suits? Because that's a different thing.


Wolvyreen said:


> No offense but that quote specifically refers to most sites saying that.  Not me specfically who said that Windows Defender wasn't good enough.  I said it was based on the research of most sites I found. Meaning OTHER peoples findings.  It wasn't me who said it.



Fair enough, but hard for me to know. Also, if talking "pure" AV, it's basically fearmongering. Or AV software has evolved insanely over the past few years.

also, conversations are fluid by nature.


----------



## Wolvyreen (Jan 15, 2020)

Frick said:


> Fair enough, but hard for me to know....


Hard for you to know??  If I read my post, the line _*"from my research, most sites say"*_ would have given a clue immediately...

but hey,  ok... sure...


----------



## Liquid Cool (Jan 15, 2020)

Surprised there isn't a "none" option? 

When I was using Windows...the first thing I'd get rid of is any form of firewall.   I used something a little more robust(hardware option).  Now that I"m on linux...Gufw is the only firewall I've used.  Turn it on and a) it stays out of your way, and b) doesn't hog resources.   As long as that continues to be the case...I'll continue to use it.

Gufw

Best Regards,

Liquid Cool


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 15, 2020)

Wolvyreen said:


> Hard for you to know??  If I read my post, the line _*"from my research, most sites say"*_ would have given a clue immediately...
> 
> but hey,  ok... sure...



I think what you're seeing is that people want topics with substance, and the current content is... well. Okay, so we have established the majority uses Defender. When we get into the why though... we are offtopic? In that case just the poll would have sufficed, I guess.


----------



## Wolvyreen (Jan 15, 2020)

Liquid Cool said:


> Surprised there isn't a "none" option?
> 
> When I was using Windows...the first thing I'd get rid of is any form of firewall.   I used something a little more robust(hardware option).  Now that I"m on linux...Gufw is the only firewall I've used.  Turn it on and a) it stays out of your way, and b) doesn't hog resources.   As long as that continues to be the case...I'll continue to use it.
> 
> ...


Well, everyone should be using SOME sort of security but I guess my poll is not really meant for linux users so that is my bad and you are right, there could be scenarios where some ppl don't use any of the ones listed but maybe another :-(  Sorry Liquid.


----------



## Frick (Jan 15, 2020)

Wolvyreen said:


> Hard for you to know??  If I read my post, the line _*"from my research, most sites say"*_ would have given a clue immediately...
> 
> but hey,  ok... sure...



I missed that tbh. Mea culpa. The point still stands.


----------



## Wolvyreen (Jan 15, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> I think what you're seeing is that people want topics with substance, and the current content is... well. Okay, so we have established the majority uses Defender. When we get into the why though... we are offtopic? In that case just the poll would have sufficed, I guess.


Nowhere did I ask people to explain why they use it.  It IS a simple poll (as you state it should be) to find out who uses which AV.

If people want to say why they use it then they are welcome to but I'm not going to keep debating ppl on why one is better than the other.  They can state their opinion and move on.


----------



## claylomax (Jan 15, 2020)

Windows Defender.


----------

